# Fat Secrets App



## lucy123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi - many thanks to whoever posed the Fat Secrets app as I now have it on my blackberry.

However I am a little confused regarding the exercise diary and wonder if anyone can help.

The app has worked out that I need 1600 cals a day to lose weight at a desired rate.

It has also worked out that today I will earn the following:

Resting cals burnt off:       1736 (15 hours)
Sleeping cals burnt off:        833 (  8 hours)
Tennis cals burnt off:           926 (1 hour)

Total burnt off:                3495  (24 hours)
Less intake                      1600
Net effect                         1895  cals burnt off.

I have never before taken into account sleeping and resting and would normally just do 1600 - 926(tennis).

What is it telling me and are the cals correct?

I am so confused but the app seems pretty good as a food and exercise diary - and its free!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 13, 2012)

It would seem that your resting and sleeping values means your body need 2569 calories to function..............


Does that sound right.....................maybe for me, a 6 foot, 28 year old man............

I am going to see if I can get this app...........


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 13, 2012)

It is an excellent app NRB - very quick and easy to use.

However where I am confused is that I always thought when trying to lose weight we needed to exercise to ensure that our cals worked off exceeded what we took in?

However according to this I could just rest  and it should come off - right?


----------

